# Our Rescue Dog



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I was reading the other thread about LGD and rescues, and I thought I would post Gracie's pictures here. She came crawling up to my mothers porch one morning and that is when her life with us began....
My mom actually called animal control first. Now animal control is supposed to respond within an hour to your call. They never called her back or came to her house. We only live about 5 mins from the animal control place. So my son called me and told me there was a pit bull on grandmas porch. I went to investigate. I took one look at her and she looked at me, then started to wag her tail. After all that she apparently was going through she WAGGED HER TAIL!
So I went back to my house picked up the kennel and loaded her up. My mom asked me "what are you going to do with her?" I said "I don't know but I'll work it all out by tomorrow"
So she stayed in a kennel at my house until I found a vet to at least see her. I knew animal control would have put her down evenvthough they say they wouldn't. I'm sure we all know what happens to these dogs. Well I found a wonderful and compassionate vet 30 mins away in another town that would help me. She xrayed her, opened the leg up because it was an open fracture at some point to see just what we where dealing with. The bone was deteriorated and could not be saved. So her front leg was amputated, she had also apparently been shot because we found metal shot in her also (chest and both front legs) , she was put on IV antibiotics, pain meds, wormed, and fleas removed. She was skin and bones. Her skin just hung on her. It was a learning curve for her but she was able to walk and now she can run and catch me! We play chase in the house. She is doing much better and is happy. She is very protective of us. She has a hate for strange men. ( I suppose a man hurt her) My husband couldn't touch her for over a week at first. She kept running from him. She plays with our Shih tzu inside. Do I have any worries that she may turn on us? No I don't think she would. But every dog has the potential no matter what breed you have. I believe she truely came to us for a reason. I just don't know what that reason is yet. 
I think she had me at the first tail wag.....
Sorry for the pic overload but I just wanted to show what love could do!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so wonderful that you were willing to take her in. She looks like she is doing very well now.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bless you. Thank you for taking this angel. Their breed is so discriminated against ... I am so glad she has a home with you.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

THANK YOU for having a HEART and "DOING THE RIGHT THING"!!! You WILL BE REWARDED for your kindness, and warm heart! These are EXCELLENT DOGS!! The MAJOR issues with this breed are the OWNERS!!! Ive ALWAYS had bulldogs.. and granted > they are a little different than others as far as "NO FEAR" ...
These are some of the most loyal dogs in the world when raised in the "RIGHT ENVIRONMENT"...>> Just like the environment that i have NO DOUBT that YOU will provide for this beautiful girl!!
Congrats on your new addition to the family, and GOD BLESS!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

She's a real beauty! And what a story! She is lucky to have you.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

What a pretty girl! I also have a 3 legged rescue-she was shot-fornt leg as well-and we lost our other 3 legged dog 5 or 6 weeks ago-he lost his leg to cancer-isnt great how they adapt!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

This is my pit lab mix Josie and my sons feet lol. I"ve had her for almost 6 years and she is the best dog. I am a true love of pit bulls..have pits bitten before ..yes..ALL breeds of dogs have a bad apple, problem is you just hear about pits. I"ve had a German Shepherd attack my son as well as a golden retriever go after us. My daughterhas a chihuahua that will bite you in a heartbeat ifyou smack my daughter lol..They are animals but i promise you you will not find a more loyal dog to you and your children. When josie passes away (god forbid but i know it will happen one day) I will be on the hunt to rescue a new pit(JOsie was a rescue)Good for you for doing such a kind thing. This dog will repay you a hundred times over..I do have some advice for your safety and hers. You need to put alot of time into socializing her with men and strangers in general. This is not a breed you want to usefor protection. Allthat does is add to the bad hype about them. Get some of her fav treats and have men of all ages as well as anyone you can think of to come over and help socialize her..You'd be doing her a favor by doing this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, you are so sweet to do that,glad Grace is doing OK. God bless 

JaLyn, you need to be commended as well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , your a angel for saving her !! Thank you 
She looks like she now has the life she was meant to have from the very 
beginning  All dogs should be that lucky to have a home and "parents" that love them !! All my dogs have been rescues in my life . Parents always had one or two dogs when I was growing up. 
My first two Border Collies are rescues and in fact so is my Beagle Kelly 
I will NEVER be without a dog or two or three or seven in my life 
Not counting the Ex though :/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I must say though I do have 2 BCs that were bought from breeders.
And my hubby's GSD are either our breeding or from Germany .
NEVER a store bought dog.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I bet you she thanks you with her life! What a cutie pie polka dotted pibble tripawd!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:scratch::cheers:


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome story glad you dog has an awesome home now. This is my rescue Aussie named Libby. I help with our local humane society on large animal rescues and this sweetie was one if 32 at a farm. We pulled 35 horses 82 rabbits 32 Aussie dogs 5 goats and 12 cats. A bad deal but in the end it worked our for me to get this special new friend.


----------

